# Terminalprogramm für TCP/IP



## Asab (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich quäle mich gerade mit etlichen Druckern (ZPL II und anderen Drucker mit ESC-Sequenzen). Die sollen alle an einer SPS (einige an einer S7 andere an TwinCAT) angeschlossen werden und an einem lokalen Netzwerk hängen. Aber das ist erst der zweite Schritt. 
Der Erste Schritt ist die Verbindung zu testen und die Grenzen auszuloten. Gibt es eine Art Terminalprogram für IP Adressen ? 
Die Drucker verlangen alle "nur" eine Sequenz von Zeichen in der Art ^LL0406 u.s.w. Aber zum testen ist es müssig, immer die gesamte Hardware aufzubauen. Einfacher währe es, wenn man wie früher bei der Seriellen Kommunikation, ein Terminalprogramm nimmt und die Kommandos einfach wegschreibt und der Drucker regaiert (wie früher das Modem). Währe meine Kommunikationsschnittstelle die RS232 würde ich es so mit Hypereteminal oder KERMIT machen, aber es soll über TCP/IP gehen. So und nun endlich die Frage, gibt es so etwas oder kann ich mit einfachen Mitteln eine String schicken und ich kenne nur den Weg nicht?

Gruss und danke im vorraus


----------



## Verpolt (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter

http://www.hw-group.com/products/hercules/index_de.html


----------



## Asab (17 November 2010)

*Echt Fix*

Hi Verpolt,

genau das habe ich gesucht - Danke *ACK*


----------



## S7_Programmer (17 November 2010)

Hallo,

ich benutze für solche Dinge "netCat" (The Swiss Army Knife). 

Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netcat; oder
http://www.administrator.de/index.php?content=40641


Gruß
S7_Programmer


----------



## Gast2 (16 März 2011)

*Terminalprogramm TCP/IP und seriell*

..und ich nutze RuBeTerm2 von http://members.inext.at/ruhsam


----------

